# NARS Sheer Glow Foundation Match - PLEASE HELP!!!



## openexpression (Oct 7, 2009)

Ok...I don't really wear foundation often but I love the description of NARS' new Sheer Glow formula and I want to try it out...my problem is that there are no Nordstrom stores in Louisiana and Sephora does not have the full range of colors. I have an employee discount for NARS that is 15% or for certain colors I could wait until the Sephora F&F for 20%...I just want the right color...so ladies please help as best you can! For reference I am NC45 and I wear Becca TM in Tobacco...I've also been matched to MUFE HD#173.

Here are the colors I am considering:










Tahoe - Medium-dark with caramel undertone


















Cádiz - Medium-dark with caramel and red undertones















Macao - Medium-dark with deep yellow undertones





And here is me:


----------



## dominichulinda (Oct 7, 2009)

not the Nars Sheer Foundation, but a Nars Foundation:


----------



## lauraglou (Oct 7, 2009)

I can't help you with the colour choice but I can tell you that the Nars Sheer Glow foundation is fabulous. I got colour matched at the weekend and I can honestly say that I have never really been happy with my foundation colour/consistency until i got this Nars one. It goes on beautifully, looks flawless and yet not too heavy. 

I spent a bomb at the Nars counter, I only went in for a blush/highlighter combo and came out with their Hydrating Freshening Lotion, Makeup Primer,  Sheer Glow Foundation, Powder Foundation (to use as a setting powder), Deep Throat Blusher, Orgasm Lip Gloss and the Orgasm/Albatross Combo that I had originally gone in for


----------

